# heating hummus



## mammabear (Oct 21, 2002)

How do you heat your hummus?

I want to make burritos for dinner tonight- not much time left. I am looking for the best way to heat up the hummus.

can I warm it up in the microwave or is it better to heat on the stove top?

Jessica


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Hmm, I've always thought of hummus as something you eat cold rather than hot. But if you want it warm, I think I would nuke it to avoid any problems with burning on stovetop. Or you could assemble the burritos with the hummus in and nuke the whole thing so it's all warmed at once.

HTH!


----------



## mahdokht (Dec 2, 2002)

*


----------



## mammabear (Oct 21, 2002)

Okay. I wanted to melt cheese on top of it. So I just put it in the microwave for 1 minute. That did the trick. The cheese melted and the hummus stayed at room temp.

Thanks

Jessica


----------

